# First Time Cheese - Smoked, Rested, Still Not Good...Advice?



## McCann519

Hi Guys, 

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience or has any advice. 

I tried smoking cheese for the first time over the holidays between Christmas and New Years. I used my MES with the mailbox MOD and AMNPS with cookinpellets perfect blend pellets. I smoked half the batch for 3 hours and the other half for 4 hours as I seen most people stick between 2-4 hours. The smoker temp stayed between 65-90 deg the entire smoke. 

Once it was complete, I let it rest on the counter for 2-3 hours to allow it to stabilize before wrapping and bagging and putting in the fridge. I let it sit for 2-3 weeks before I tried any and it was awful!! Lol it tasted and smelled like a campfire. 

So, seeing all the advice to let it age, I wrapped it back up and let it sit until this past weekend when I unwrapped and took another taste. It had mellowed slightly but was still very strong. So I cut each piece in half lengthwise to expose as much new surface area as possible without cutting into small pieces. I believe I read on here, this can help mellow things out further. 

I am kind of at a loss at this point, as I am not sure where I went wrong. I have tried commercially smoked cheese and highly enjoyed it, but this does not taste anything like it. If anybody has any tips for this batch, or the next it would be greatly appreciated. I will definitely try less smoking time the next batch, but it seems like most people get pretty good results, using the method I did.  

Here are some pics from when I first smoked it. I do not have any recently, but the colour seems to have deepened from these pics.


----------



## idahopz

Not that much you can do to change the taste of the current batch except for letting it age for a long time. As to future smokes, it does not sound like you are doing anything wrong, but you can consider colder temperatures and/or shorter smoke times.  

My personal preference is alder or pecan for about 2 hours at a relatively high temperature, but then again, I like the bite of the smoke.


----------



## Braz

Patience Grasshopper. Yesterday I opened a package of smoked colby that had been resting for 10 weeks and the acrid smokeyness that was there in the beginning and still noticeable after 6 weeks is now gone and what is left is a marvelous mellow smokiness.


----------



## SmokinAl

You can always cut the outside skin off, that will take a lot of the heavy smoke flavor with it.
Next time let it air dry in the fridge for 24 hours after smoking it, then vac pack it.
Al


----------



## zwiller

In the same boat.  Hang in there!  Week 8 on my first run is tomorrow.  Definitely improving after 6 weeks.  I did 4 hours so I may have overdone it a little.  Tasted the cheddar for first time yesterday and it was still a bit heavy but it has a really good almost sausage flavor that I never experienced with store bought smoked cheese.  Excited!  Need to get another batch going!


----------



## xray

If you’re willing to try again, maybe leave the smoked cheese in the fridge overnight before vacuum sealing instead of 2-3 hours.

This way, you could see if it made a difference. Once I vacuum seal, I put in the beer fridge in the basement and try to forget about it for at least a month.


----------



## McCann519

Thanks guys, I appreciate the tips/advice. I will let it go for another month or so just to see how it changes the taste. If it is still too strong, I will try cutting off the outer layer and go from there. 

My next batch will definitely be some experimentation with slightly lower hours / vs. full 24 hr rest after smoking.


----------



## gmc2003

All good advice given above. It seems like a few people are experiencing the "too smokey a taste" in their cheese. I've gone through that as well(as I assume everybody whose smoked cheese has). I have found that many of my family and friends are the same way. When I smoke cheese for those who like a light smoke then I only use apple with an hour or so of smoke. My wife and I get apple with 2.5 to 3 hrs of apple pellet smoke. My son and daughter get hickory for 3 to 4 hrs. Half the fun is experimenting with different times and woods. Next time try a couple of blocks smoked for an hour, a couple smoked at 2hrs, and a couple smoked at 3hrs. Mark each block with time on the smoker. Test  each after two weeks - if it's still to strong re-seal and try it again in 7 days and so on. Eventually you'll find your sweet spot. Then you'll have a guide to use in your future smokes. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert

gmc2003 said:


> All good advice given above. It seems like a few people are experiencing the "too smokey a taste" in their cheese. I've gone through that as well(as I assume everybody whose smoked cheese has). I have found that many of my family and friends are the same way. When I smoke cheese for those who like a light smoke then I only use apple with an hour or so of smoke. My wife and I get apple with 2.5 to 3 hrs of apple pellet smoke. My son and daughter get hickory for 3 to 4 hrs. Half the fun is experimenting with different times and woods. Next time try a couple of blocks smoked for an hour, a couple smoked at 2hrs, and a couple smoked at 3hrs. Mark each block with time on the smoker. Test  each after two weeks - if it's still to strong re-seal and try it again in 7 days and so on. Eventually you'll find your sweet spot. Then you'll have a guide to use in your future smokes.
> 
> Chris



That's exactly what I did the first time I smoked cheese.  Every 1/2 hour I'd remove another block from the smoker and label it.  Now I know how long to smoke cheese--just depends on who it's for and what they like.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE

Somes better than others, but I always eat the evidence.
That way nobody can complain. ;)

It'll get better. Maybe a different wood could help?
Right now I'm sittin on 5 pounds. Either it's getting better... or I'm getting use to lower standards. :p


----------



## chitown smoker

sounds like you might have not had thin blue smoke, but heavy white smoke.


----------



## zwiller

Just opened some cheese that is aged 3mo/12weeks now and while it is better it is still too strong.  Not inedible, just too much for us.  (4 hours corn cob).  Plan to do more soon while it is still cool and aiming 2-3 hours.  Myself and the family are still quite surprised how my cheese tastes.  Tastes like it's meat and not "smoked cheese".  It takes on a new life.  Not a huge fan of cheddar but so far (not tried all flavors) it is the most meaty.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## Geebs

gmc2003 said:


> All good advice given above. It seems like a few people are experiencing the "too smokey a taste" in their cheese. I've gone through that as well(as I assume everybody whose smoked cheese has). I have found that many of my family and friends are the same way. When I smoke cheese for those who like a light smoke then I only use apple with an hour or so of smoke. My wife and I get apple with 2.5 to 3 hrs of apple pellet smoke. My son and daughter get hickory for 3 to 4 hrs. Half the fun is experimenting with different times and woods. Next time try a couple of blocks smoked for an hour, a couple smoked at 2hrs, and a couple smoked at 3hrs. Mark each block with time on the smoker. Test  each after two weeks - if it's still to strong re-seal and try it again in 7 days and so on. Eventually you'll find your sweet spot. Then you'll have a guide to use in your future smokes.
> 
> Chris



Great advice here Chris! I appreciate your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## one eyed jack

I rest my cheese those first two weeks in regular zip-lock bags as opposed to vacuum bagging.

After the first two weeks I wipe the exterior of the chunks with paper towels, till dry, and then vacuum bag the cheese that I am not going to consume over the next several weeks.

I've never had a problem of too smoky cheese, but can't say that that is a result of my method.  I've never even sampled smoked cheese before a two week rest but I did smoke around 12 pounds for a friend and that batch was all gone by two weeks.  He didn't complain about an acrid taste but I can't imagine that it was prime smoked cheese.


----------



## johnmeyer

Even after building the mailbox mod for my MES; "scrubbing" the smoke via condensation; using dust instead of pellets; and cleaning out the smoker, my cheese still tastes foul immediately after smoking and then never really mellows no matter how long I store it.

Pretty much the same story as the OP.

I have success with just about everything else and simply decided I won't bother smoking cheese any more. It just isn't that important, and I can now instead spend that same amount of time making many other great-tasting things.

Thus, I finally figured, why bother?


----------



## zwiller

Did another run of cheese yesterday.  Decided to do a split batch of 2 and 3 hours smokes on cob.  Brought cheese to room temp first.  After smoking I degassed outside an hour before an overnight rest in fridge on racks.  Vac sealing tonight.  I think the hour degas really helped.  Last time I planned to rest a few hours inside on the counter but it was way too smokey for that.  Smell in the fridge is much less potent than last time and already smells good.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## SonnyE

zwiller said:


> Did another run of cheese yesterday.  Decided to do a split batch of 2 and 3 hours smokes on cob.  Brought cheese to room temp first and degassed outside an hour before an overnight rest in fridge on racks.  Vac sealing tonight.  I think the hour degas really helped.  Last time I planned to rest a few hours inside on the counter but it was way too smokey for that.  Smell in the fridge is much less potent than last time and already smells good.  Fingers crossed.



Degassed outside...
Not familiar with that term. Could you explain, please?


----------



## zwiller

Not sure if it really applies to smoking food per se but degassing or offgassing is the period of time when chemicals stop evaporating are dissipating.  The time something smells bad before it is smells good.  IE The period of time it takes your wife to let you bring something in the house you just painted. ;)  Like I said, not sure if it really applies to food but I decided to try it.  No BS it smelled a heckuva lot more like food than campfire after the rest.


----------



## SonnyE

zwiller said:


> Not sure if it really applies to smoking food per se but degassing or offgassing is the period of time when chemicals stop evaporating are dissipating.  The time something smells bad before it is smells good.  IE The period of time it takes your wife to let you bring something in the house you just painted. ;)  Like I said, not sure if it really applies to food but I decided to try it.  No BS it smelled a heckuva lot more like food than campfire after the rest.



Oh, I didn't realize you were speaking of after the smoking. I thought you were speaking of before smoking prep.
Yeah, I can surely relate to the wife's nose for No No's. I think it comes with Mother's Ears... :confused:
Mine doesn't like many of my like's, IE: smells like fish, smells like something is burning, stinks, etc.

I usually let a project harden. I will leave it outside for at least 24 hours to dry, harden, degass, fume off...:)
I just didn't connect you meant for the smoke to dissipate.

But I did get a touch`e yesterday. She jumped in the van to fetch the 2 YO granddaughter. Started honking the horn.
I go out to see what's the matter (I consider honking to be rude).
"The car won't start, it's dead!" she sez exasperated.
"Take the truck then, I'll move a car seat." I offered.
"You try it." she sez.
Then the light bulb came on... this is a "keyless" van. You put the fob in your pocket or purse, and the car senses you are the owner, then it works at the push of door buttons, or a red button on the dash.
She realized she didn't have the fob in her purse...:rolleyes:
Once she recovered that from the drawer inside she was on her way. ;)

Somethings burning alright... Somebody is a little low on brain grease. o_O 
:D LOL!


----------



## gmc2003

zwiller said:


> Did another run of cheese yesterday.  Decided to do a split batch of 2 and 3 hours smokes on cob.  Brought cheese to room temp first and degassed outside an hour before an overnight rest in fridge on racks.  Vac sealing tonight.  I think the hour degas really helped.  Last time I planned to rest a few hours inside on the counter but it was way too smokey for that.  Smell in the fridge is much less potent than last time and already smells good.  Fingers crossed.



I haven't let my cheese rest outside before mostly because of the wildlife around here, but I do let it rest on the counter in the kitchen for as long as possible before the overnight rest in the fridge. Good luck it sounds like you followed a good plan.

Chris


----------



## zwiller

LOL.  I live in the city but was keeping an eye peeled!


----------



## mlrtym44

I would love to try this but cheese is soooo expensive here.


----------



## ddufore

Here is a chunk of Colby jack that I found in the refrigerator.  It was pushed to the back and had been there 2 1/2 years. Sliced it up and took it to a blacksmith meeting last weekend. It was gone in about 10 minutes with lots of compliments. So longer is better, just let it age.


----------



## ddufore

Before slicing.


----------



## nanuk

ddufore said:


> View attachment 361821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before slicing.




Was it frozen?  Or just in the refer?


----------



## ddufore

Never frozen. Vacuumed packed and into the fridge.


----------



## doug in alaska

McCann519 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience or has any advice.
> 
> I tried smoking cheese for the first time over the holidays between Christmas and New Years. I used my MES with the mailbox MOD and AMNPS with cookinpellets perfect blend pellets. I smoked half the batch for 3 hours and the other half for 4 hours as I seen most people stick between 2-4 hours. The smoker temp stayed between 65-90 deg the entire smoke.
> 
> Once it was complete, I let it rest on the counter for 2-3 hours to allow it to stabilize before wrapping and bagging and putting in the fridge. I let it sit for 2-3 weeks before I tried any and it was awful!! Lol it tasted and smelled like a campfire.
> 
> So, seeing all the advice to let it age, I wrapped it back up and let it sit until this past weekend when I unwrapped and took another taste. It had mellowed slightly but was still very strong. So I cut each piece in half lengthwise to expose as much new surface area as possible without cutting into small pieces. I believe I read on here, this can help mellow things out further.
> 
> I am kind of at a loss at this point, as I am not sure where I went wrong. I have tried commercially smoked cheese and highly enjoyed it, but this does not taste anything like it. If anybody has any tips for this batch, or the next it would be greatly appreciated. I will definitely try less smoking time the next batch, but it seems like most people get pretty good results, using the method I did.
> 
> Here are some pics from when I first smoked it. I do not have any recently, but the colour seems to have deepened from these pics.
> 
> View attachment 353555
> View attachment 353556



JMHO but cold smoke for two hours max (I use apple wood for my cheese).  Let rest for a couple hours on the counter after pulling it from the smoker.  After the rest put it in the fridge on racks overnight.  Vacuum seal it the next day and don't consider trying it for at least 8 weeks.  I've never had a bad batch doing it this way.


----------



## jwed980

Seems that advice is every bit as varied as each individual's taste or preference. It all makes sense as some like a heavy smoke flavor (me & most of my family/friends) and others like only a gentle hint of smokiness.

Add other variables such as different types of cheese, smoke color & density, wood/pellet species, etcetera - and the results can be even more varied from one person to the next.

The advice rendered on this forum is all good, and I'm grateful - but there's one bit of advice that I find most meaningful.

I whole-heartedly agree with Mr T where he said to experiment and find what "you" like (and keep good notes).

I must also say that my own perception has changed some since my first cheese smoke. I had been eating store-bought "smoked" gouda. Then I tried to compare that to a "fresh out of the smoker" sampling from my first smoke.

The initial taste of a sampling immediately after smoking does not leave me with the same "ashy or ashtray" impression now as it did eight months ago. In fact, I like the flavor immediately following a smoke - though I know it will only transform into something quite remarkable as it ages a bit more.

I do use a mailbox mod with 10-feet of duct and SS scrubbies (thanks for that tip John), so I've never experienced any of the bitterness or numbing as described by some who place the smoke source directly in the product chamber. My method hardly ever even changes the color of the cheese.

Generally, I find that the stronger the cheese - the more smoke I'll attempt to hit it with. I've become especially fond of extra sharp cheddar - and I've gradually increased my smoke times to 8 hrs with very good success so far.

I also find that I prefer to increase the aging/resting period following longer smokes. Shorter smokes (2-4 hours) of XS cheddar can be very good after 2-4 weeks stored at about 50-deg F, while I like results I'm getting after aging the longer smokes (6-8 hous) for more like 4-8 weeks.

I use 100% hickory pellets. I have tried apple/maple blend pellets, and they do produce a milder smoke flavor. I even went to the trouble of processing them down to fine dust and even powder. I may still use this for some special smokes, but I find that with good smoke management - I like the flavor of just these hickory pellets in the AMNPS.

The above describes my journey through a process. I have picked a place to start and established a baseline for reference. Then I changed a variable here or there and noted the results. I continue this process of experimenting and recording the results, being careful to avoid changing multiple things for a given smoke session so the cause and effect relationship remains clear. The process continues - perhaps I will even begin aging some cheese before smoking. One thing is clear - it's going to take some time... 

As I said, I like a heavier smoke flavor - though you've indicated you may prefer something milder. There are some things you can try such as very short smoke times, milder wood/pellet species, or maybe even a smoking gun-type device.

My point here is this - experiment to find out what "you" like, and then tweak things from there if needed.

Hope this helps-

John


----------



## zwiller

Slowly eating up the past winter's cheese and the consensus for us is less smoke.  I did 2 and 3hr batches and we much prefer the 2hr.  Previously did 4hr and was way too much but at least edible.  We also are not really into cheddar.  Our favorites so far are jack and colby.  I ran corn cob on all my cheese but plan to try apple and pecan next round.  If cheese goes on sale I will try and do the frozen water bottle thing and get some ready for winter.


----------



## ddufore

I tend to lean towards milder cheeses and usually only do a couple hours of smoke.


----------



## nanuk

has anyone tried to smoke home made mozza???


----------



## gmc2003

nanuk said:


> has anyone tried to smoke home made mozza???



I haven't done it, but I do remember seeing a thread or two about someone doing it. If I remember correctly they liked it.

Chris


----------



## idahopz

As has been mentioned, smoking cheese is something particular to the person's tastes, and is affected by many things including the smoker, time, and temperature. I use a Bradley which wastes lots of wood, but applies only the sweetest smoke in my opinion due to it extinguishing the pucks only half way through the burn. I've never experienced the ashtray taste even when only rested for a short time. Sure, it tastes better with extended storage (I've done up to a year or more before the cheese runs out), but it is good out of the smoker according to my wife (the only one who matters :D)

As to cheeses, I've done mozzarella, which turns out good, but I've not been encouraged to do it again because I only used it on pizzas, which we wood fire anyway, so the smoke is wasted. If you like goat cheese, that also smokes well, but you need to smoke it in a foil boat. Not for everyone, but I like goat cheese omelets, and the smoky flavor is right up my alley. Costco occasionally offers a horseradish cheddar which my wife dearly loves when smoked (although I do not care for it).

The bottom line is to experiment with everything, and then settle on what suits you and your family/friends the best.


----------



## nanuk

the reason I ask, is cheese is silly expensive up here, and after reading SmokinAl's posts about making mozza, I think I could save some $ by making it at home.  AND I love mozza, so would like to try a lighly smoked homemade mozza first.


----------



## zwiller

I would be totally making cheese if that were the case!  We eat ALOT of cheese and cannot imagine life without.  Plan to smoke some mozz but the firmer drier brick style.  I would probably leave the fresh alone since the flavor is so delicate.   
https://www.cheesemaking.com/howtomakemozzarellacheese.html


----------



## ddufore

I have done bricks of mozzarella a couple times. Once with corn cob and another time with apple. Both were good.


----------



## zwiller

ddufore said:


> I have done bricks of mozzarella a couple times. Once with corn cob and another time with apple. Both were good.


What did you prefer?  I also plan to try pecan.


----------



## ddufore

I can’t say that I preferred either one. They were both good. For me, a 2-3 hr.  cold smoke followed by a 2 month rest gave me exactly what I wanted. I also did Swiss, cheddar( mild and sharp) jack, Pepper jack, Gouda, Colby, Colby/jack, Muenster, and mozzarella. They were all very edible.


----------



## 801driver

I have a home made whisky barrel smoker that I cut my cheese blocks in about 3/8 inch slices to lay out on racks similar to the above picture.  I use hickory and smoke for about 20 minutes which gives plenty of smoke flavor.


----------



## doug in alaska

I've smoked a lot of cheese and my family loves it, most importantly my thirteen year old granddaughter, she loves smoked foods as much as I do.  I use a Bradley and cold smoke for two hours using apple, usually around 60ºF.  After two hours, I bring it in the house and let it rest for two hours on the kitchen counter.  After two hours I vacuum seal it and stick it in my beer fridge out in the shop.  I don't touch it for at least eight weeks.  It has always been wonderful, sharp cheddar, white cheddar, medium cheddar, and colby.  We like the medium cheddar and colby best.  JMHO


----------



## hawgrider

Smoke 3 to 7 hours with cherry or apple pellets and love it the next day! You 8 to 10 weeks people crack me up! if you can't eat it the next day then you used the wrong wood.

Take it out of the smoker let it sit at room temp in the open for a few hours then bag it or seal it and eat it. Its not that hard people! Smoking cheese it so easy any Gomer can do it.


----------



## ddufore

Don’t know Gomer but I always rest for two months. It’s not hard this way either.


----------



## doug in alaska

ddufore said:


> Don’t know Gomer but I always rest for two months. It’s not hard this way either.



I'm with you and this works very well for me!


----------



## chitown smoker

why wait two months when you could eat it today?


----------



## ddufore

To each, their own.


----------



## daveomak

_*Somebody is a little low on brain grease. *_o_O







Hope you didn't get caught with that comment....


----------



## ddufore

Cheese can be eaten fresh from the smoker or stored a year or more. It’s all a matter of personal preference. For me it’s a two month rest.


----------



## chopsaw

I just opened some from January 2017 . Nice color all the way thru the cheese .


----------



## tallbm

My guess as to why people have such a "strong smoke flavor" on cheese is that they get a bit or a lot of stale smoke flavor on the cheese.  Cold smoking will do that if the smoke lingers too long because there is little to no draft due to the lack of heat used.  Hot smoking does not have this issue.  

This is why I built a little cold smoker assist to help keep the draft and smoke flowing on a cold smoke.  Others do similar things with a fan blowing over the vent.  I've had a little stale smoke on cold smoking before and solved the problem ASAP and haven't had it since :)


----------



## ddufore

I use a BGE to do my cold smoking and have the air intake and vent wide open. Works well.


----------



## zwiller

Not sure if everyone saw it but another member swears using dust over pellets gives far better results for cold smoking.  I think he is onto to something.  Last batch I did with cob pellets for 2hs and even with 6mo aging it is a bit rough for me.  I have some apple dust and gonna try that on upcoming batch real soon.


----------



## daveomak

I have read somewhere, too much cob smoke is pretty powerful...   Pops mentioned he mixes his cob with Pitmasters Blend pellets...


Some Tractor Supply places carry bags of the corn cob pellets for animal bedding too.  What i do now is lay a base of Pitmaster Blend pellets in my AMNPS, then top it with corn cob pellets so I get the longer-burning hardwood pellets mixed with the sweetness of the corn cob pellets:

Pitmaster Blend:







topped with corn cob pellets:







Corncob - Although not considered to be a true wood, it is often used as a smoking chip when grilling foods such as poultry, fish and small game birds. The heart of the cob that holds the kernels is the fuel section of this alternative for wood. It is ground into small granular bits that can be added to a smoking box or it can be combined with other woods such as woods from fruit trees, to impart several flavors. The Corncob provides a sweet flavor that may overpower the food if too much is used to season the food as it cooks. Begin by trying small amounts until the desired flavor is achieved.

https://andersonscob.com/?application=meat-poultry-fish-smoking
Corncob has been used for centuries as a smoking media for meats, fish and poultry. Smoking with corncob produces a thick, white smoke, comparable to hickory wood in efficiency, flavor and color of the smoked items.
*How to Use Grit-o’Cobs Corncob In Your Smoker*
Now with its 1/4″ particle size, it’s easy to use the correct amount of Grit-o’Cobs to create the level of smoke required.
Soak a cup of the cob in water for at least 1/2 hour prior to use. Spread over the coals or heat plate. A controlled smoke will commence soon depending upon your heat level. Cook as desired and enjoy!
Grit-o’Cobs is great for fish, venison, wild game, turkey, or any other meat you want to try!


----------



## ddufore

I have used the corn cob pellets for cheese and found them satisfactory but I only cold smoke for 2-3 hrs..


----------



## one eyed jack

daveomak said:


> I have read somewhere, too much cob smoke is pretty powerful...   Pops mentioned he mixes his cob with Pitmasters Blend pellets...
> 
> 
> Some Tractor Supply places carry bags of the corn cob pellets for animal bedding too.  What i do now is lay a base of Pitmaster Blend pellets in my AMNPS, then top it with corn cob pellets so I get the longer-burning hardwood pellets mixed with the sweetness of the corn cob pellets:
> 
> Good idea you've got there, Dave.


----------



## gmc2003

zwiller said:


> Not sure if everyone saw it but another member swears using dust over pellets gives far better results for cold smoking.  I think he is onto to something.  Last batch I did with cob pellets for 2hs and even with 6mo aging it is a bit rough for me.  I have some apple dust and gonna try that on upcoming batch real soon.



I started using apple or hickory dust on my last batch. Two, two hour sessions with some rest time inbetween smokes. This is done using my 22" WSM and a Todd's tray. Although there still is some tweaks needed for strength and cheese varieties - I can basically eat it right out of the smoker. Whereas when I use pellets I need to wait at least two weeks. 

Chris


----------



## 801driver

I see that this is an old thread and I am sure you have it figured out by now, but in case someone new jumps in here, this is my method.

I cut my chunk cheese into 3/8 inch slices to put on my racks.  I have a home made cold smoker using an old metal milk box with a hinged lid and an old elect stove burner.  Hickory chunks smolder, smoke goes 3ft through a noninsulated 6" stove pipe to cool into the bottom side of a whisky barrel I sliced and made a hinged top and up through the racks.  About 20 min gives me plenty of smoke.  Ready to eat or bag for later.  Not a lot different method than some of the "Mail Box" mods for their regular smokers listed here.  I buy bacon, slice the pack in half and do it the same way to freeze and fry later.

To me, it does not hurt to taste test the cheese as you go to get the right amount of smoke you personally like.  Each of us has found the particular way that works for us.  Good luck to you.


----------

